# Bubbles in substrate



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

I just started a tank with tropica substrate and tropica powder soil. All these tiny bubbles have formed beneath the soil. Is it something I need to worry about?










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just used the same stuff in my Spec V Fluval and have some bubbles as well. I would say you do nothing, they will gradually go away as the tank matures.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Mine did the same thing with the Amazonia soil. I found they just released to the surface after a few days  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I know Amazonia releases ammonia so just be aware of Tropica possibly doing the same.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tropica Soil will not release Ammonia like Amazonia. The bubbles are normal.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Same thing happened to me. I just used a stick and prodded around in the soil to release the bubbles because I didn't like how it looked, but they will go away by themselves. Like Stuart said above, tropica soil doesn't release ammonia, but it did significantly lower my pH, so keep an eye on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

